# حمل Electronic workbench 10 full



## binjeera (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

جايبلكم البرنامج العملاق Electronic workbench 10 full.


http://rapidshare.com/files/89507218/Electronic_Workbench_10.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89539900/Electronic_Workbench_10.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89963745/Electronic_Workbench_10.part3.rar

وهذا الموقع اللي جبت منه اللينكات و يمكنك عن طريقة البحث في موقع الربدشير الشهير

http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=electronic+workbench+10&filetype=0

على فكرة انا مازال ما جربت البرنامج   :67:


----------



## wasalone (13 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك العاقية.. وهذا البرنامج عبارة عن محاكاة للدائرة الالكترونية نظريا قبل تنفيذها ...


----------



## haci farid (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على البرنامج


----------



## عطالله اللوزي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

thanx


----------



## m_fakhri (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج وسلمت يمينك 
جاري التحميل...


----------



## tatoox (6 مارس 2010)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## eng nb (6 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور .............. لكن البرنامج متاح تشغليه لفترة محدودة ............. طب هل نقدر نخليه يشتغل على طول ............. ارجو الرد


----------



## eng nb (6 مارس 2010)

فيدووووووووووووووووووونا ياأهل الخبرة ولعلم ............. نعمل ايه فى البرنامج علشان نحوله للتشغيل على طول


----------



## $ابراهيم$ (21 يناير 2011)

ممكن من الاخ الكريم وضع الرابط الرئيسي للبرنامج وشكرا


----------



## eng.tawfeeq (21 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية على مجهودك
عندي سؤال
كيف برنامج circuit maker


----------



## ادور (24 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## خلوف العراقي (24 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Muawia132 (11 أغسطس 2011)

أكرمك الله وزادك علماً !!!


----------



## mostafa.mmm (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مش شغاااال بيظهرلي IInstallerError 11005


----------

